# Low-TSH-Normal T3 and High T4



## Redbuster

I have had thyroid issues since I was seven years old. I am to a point where my health is being serverly comprimised by migraines, pelvic pain "any of the above" for hypothyroidism.

Can anyone help me understand my latest lab results?

TSH-.03
T4 Free 1.58
T3 Free 365 normal being 230-619 (not sure if this is correct)

I'm confused and feeling desparate.

Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Andros

Redbuster said:


> I have had thyroid issues since I was seven years old. I am to a point where my health is being serverly comprimised by migraines, pelvic pain "any of the above" for hypothyroidism.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand my latest lab results?
> 
> TSH-.03
> T4 Free 1.58
> T3 Free 365 normal being 230-619 (not sure if this is correct)
> 
> I'm confused and feeling desparate.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> Thanks.


Welcome to the board!! Redbuster............we need the ranges for all the results because different labs use different ranges. And the range for the FT3 does not look exactly right to me so if you will double check that one also, please?

Are you on thyroxine replacement right now; if so, what kind and how much per day?

Have you ever had any antibodies tests done for the thyroid?


----------



## hillaryedrn

Hi there! Wow, your tsh makes you look hyper! Please do recheck and post the ranges for the other two as well. Let's see if we can't figure something out for you!


----------



## Redbuster

Thank you for the feedback. A little bit of history. I started having chronic urticaria about 6yrs ago (without hives). I have Hashi's and have been on levo or synthroid since I was 7yrs. Currently I am on 175 mcg of synthroid daily.

Dec 09 TSH was 14.19 Now it is .03 (lab calling back with normal ranges)
Dec 09 T4-.54 Now 1.58
No T3 Now 365 (i talked to the lab they said that 230-420 was normal range)

Dec 09 Thyroglobulin Antibodies 25 (reported High)
Dec 09 Thyroid Peroxidase Ab 491 (reported High)
Dec 09 ANA-Screen was Positive-Results:
Pattern:speckled
Titer: 1:160

Pattern: Homogeneous
Titer: 1:40

Reference range:
<1:40 Negative
1:40-1:80 Low Antibody Level
>1:80 Elevated anitbody level

For several months I felt much better with my TSH lower. Not as much itching and had more energy. Now I'm back to itching and same old hypo symtoms. I don't have any symtons of hyper at this time.

I have two choices for new doctors: They are both 6.5 hrs away. Immunology Clinic (specializing in Hashi's and urticaria or an Endo doc. Not sure which way to go? Any suggestions?

Determined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Assuming the FT4 is 1.58, it's not our of the normal range [according to my lab].

Mild subclinical hyperthyroidism on the surface, though given the other issues, I have to wonder if the thyroid problem is secondary to the other medical problems.

Are you dragging or feeling hyper? If dragging, check Vitamin D levels. Huge link between that and PCOS.

[Am not a doctor of medicine.]


----------



## Redbuster

I am dragging! We did check Vitamin D and it was low. I started taking a Vitamin D supplement about a month ago. Not much improvement yet.
Thank you.


----------



## CA-Lynn

What kind of Vitamin D are you taking and how much?

My dose was 50,000IU Rx Vitamin D2 once weekly for a couple months. Then same dose every other week. I was as low as 8 or 9 and am now up to 40, which is still on the low side. 50-80 is the endocrinologists' preferred normal range.

Takes a while [for me at least] to get the D level up, but I lost a lot of the lethargy in the first month.

About 3 months into the Vitamin D therapy my thyroid levels completely normalized. They were really whacko before then.


----------



## Andros

Redbuster said:


> Thank you for the feedback. A little bit of history. I started having chronic urticaria about 6yrs ago (without hives). I have Hashi's and have been on levo or synthroid since I was 7yrs. Currently I am on 175 mcg of synthroid daily.
> 
> Dec 09 TSH was 14.19 Now it is .03 (lab calling back with normal ranges)
> Dec 09 T4-.54 Now 1.58
> No T3 Now 365 (i talked to the lab they said that 230-420 was normal range)
> 
> Dec 09 Thyroglobulin Antibodies 25 (reported High)
> Dec 09 Thyroid Peroxidase Ab 491 (reported High)
> Dec 09 ANA-Screen was Positive-Results:
> Pattern:speckled
> Titer: 1:160
> 
> Pattern: Homogeneous
> Titer: 1:40
> 
> Reference range:
> <1:40 Negative
> 1:40-1:80 Low Antibody Level
> >1:80 Elevated anitbody level
> 
> For several months I felt much better with my TSH lower. Not as much itching and had more energy. Now I'm back to itching and same old hypo symtoms. I don't have any symtons of hyper at this time.
> 
> I have two choices for new doctors: They are both 6.5 hrs away. Immunology Clinic (specializing in Hashi's and urticaria or an Endo doc. Not sure which way to go? Any suggestions?
> 
> Determined!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


Have you ever had a radioactive uptake scan, a sonogram or FNA (fine needle aspiration) of the thyroid?

Have you been tested for Lupus; especially SLE (systemic Lupus erythemia?)

Presence of ANA is "suggestive" of a myriad of things autoimmune and further tests should be run. I do suggest that you get tested for Lupus if you have not been. Anti-DNA, C3, C4 would be the tests.

You can look them up here...................
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

This could be the cause of your uticaria/rash. Most of us have more than one thing going on autoimmune.


----------



## Redbuster

Yes, I get a radioactive reuptake done every 5 years. Nothing ever changes. I have a nodular gland but it has been that way for years.

I have been tested for Lupus and it was negative. I don't think I have been tested for SLE.

My main complaint right now is that I am having a high level of pain in my abdomin on my right side. Which no one can seem to figure out whats causing it.

AND will I have itchy skin the rest of my life??????????


----------



## CA-Lynn

SLE is a common form of lupus.

Just to ask the obvious, appendicitis has been ruled out, right?

You might call your doctor and ask if you can take OTC Benadryl for the itchiness.


----------



## Andros

Redbuster said:


> Yes, I get a radioactive reuptake done every 5 years. Nothing ever changes. I have a nodular gland but it has been that way for years.
> 
> I have been tested for Lupus and it was negative. I don't think I have been tested for SLE.
> 
> My main complaint right now is that I am having a high level of pain in my abdomin on my right side. Which no one can seem to figure out whats causing it.
> 
> AND will I have itchy skin the rest of my life??????????


What tests did you have for Lupus? Do you think you may have IBS? Where is the pain on your right side? Have you had gallbladder and appendix checked? Ovaries?


----------



## Kim44

I would get my liver enzymes checked if I were you, it could be getting "bashed" from the antibodies. Maybe try a antihistamine for the hives and itchies.


----------



## Redbuster

It has been awhile since I have been on here. However I am looking for an article about naturalpathic care for taking T3. I thought it was in one of my threads but I can't seem to find it.

How do i go back and look at my old posts?

thanks. any guidance would be appreciated


----------



## Guest

You can find all your posts by looking on you profile page. It will list how many post you have made and you can click there to see all of them.

Hope this helps!

Kay


----------



## Redbuster

I'm headed to Seattle next week to the university of Washington. I am seeing Dr. Kuvar at the Digestive Desease Center. I will be talking to him about how my Thyroid plays a role in the digestive issues I'm having. (local dr wants to remove my gallbladder) HIDA scan showed 32%. Here are my most recent labs...

TSH 0.27 (0.34-5.60)
T4 Free 1.18 (0.61-1.12)
T-4 Total 15.4 (4.5-12.5)
Free T4 Index (T7) 3.7 (1.4-3.8)
T-3 Uptake 24 (22-35)
Total T3 126 (76-181)

Does anyone have any comments on my labs?
Symptoms now: Extremely tired, cannot focus or think clearly most of the time, can't remember conversations or I get details confused. Very spacey. Everyday it takes all of my energy to do the minimum things I need to do to take care of my family. My local dr thinks i'm crazy! 
Do I try for an endo or try and change my GP? (which is a DO) When I think about changing doctor's it seems too overwhelming to "start over".
Help!!!! I'm sinking fast!


----------



## GD Women

I am so sorry you are having problems, you poor thing. I hope Seattle works out for you. Its not fun feeling sick all the time and not getting answers and solutions. I am sure you will find a doctor who will agree to agree with you - they are out there, you just have to hunt the world for them.

I wouldn't be concerned about the high T4. There are things that can interfere with T4 level and give a false reading, estrogen, etc. My T4 level has been out of Labs as well although I am sure I have no estrogen left, doctor and I go by FT-4 where nothing interferes with the level as it does with T4 unless lab error.

Your TSH is not all that low for concern.

With a low TSH and normal FTs, levels would suggest generalized ill-health; sick euthyroid syndrome. Your symptoms correlate more with hypothyroid, however, symptoms you described can be from any health issues. Mercury poisoning for instant. Stress plays a big part in our physical and mental health. Just a few.

Good luck next week. let us know what happened.


----------



## Andros

Redbuster said:


> I'm headed to Seattle next week to the university of Washington. I am seeing Dr. Kuvar at the Digestive Desease Center. I will be talking to him about how my Thyroid plays a role in the digestive issues I'm having. (local dr wants to remove my gallbladder) HIDA scan showed 32%. Here are my most recent labs...
> 
> TSH 0.27 (0.34-5.60)
> T4 Free 1.18 (0.61-1.12)
> T-4 Total 15.4 (4.5-12.5)
> Free T4 Index (T7) 3.7 (1.4-3.8)
> T-3 Uptake 24 (22-35)
> Total T3 126 (76-181)
> 
> Does anyone have any comments on my labs?
> Symptoms now: Extremely tired, cannot focus or think clearly most of the time, can't remember conversations or I get details confused. Very spacey. Everyday it takes all of my energy to do the minimum things I need to do to take care of my family. My local dr thinks i'm crazy!
> Do I try for an endo or try and change my GP? (which is a DO) When I think about changing doctor's it seems too overwhelming to "start over".
> Help!!!! I'm sinking fast!


Your FT4 is over the top of the range and TSH is quite low which could indicate hyperthyroid but w/o a FREE T3 test, I cannot be certain.

I hope this doctor can help you and will you please let us know? Good luck; you are in my thoughts.


----------



## GD Women

Redbuster,

A person is not considered thyroid unless levels are way out of range. For hypers 0.1 and for Hypos 10 if there is not nodules involved or antibodies, then its another issue.

My FT-4 goes over range a tweak and doctor doesn't blink. As does my TSH. When they go really out doctor takes action. I wouldn't worry about those levels but would have test done on a regular bases to see what your levels do. Sometime they will correct themselves or sometimes they will stay the same or they might go for worse. If you don't want to do RAI, surgery or take liver damaging thyroid meds., I would wait until last resort when levels really relate a thyroid issue.

However, we should let the Seattle doctor be the judge.

Good luck! Don't forget to let us know.


----------

